# I has a donut!!



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Chewy tucking into a delicious donut. How do I know it's yummy? I tried a bit of course  It tastes far better than dog chocolate :lol:









I was bored one night and the outcome was this;


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Love the photo, he looks as if he has been caught eating stolen goods


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Lucky him !!! He's adorable


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

He does! XD Wouldn't surprise me if he was, he can be very rebellious


----------

